# Latest addition to my TLR collection



## dxqcanada (Jan 7, 2012)

Ricoh Diacord G

Got it with shutter not tripping.
I had to clean the shutter blades and then I found the slower shutter mechanism also required cleaning.
Now I have to replace the front leatherette.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 20, 2012)

Ah, we have another TLR on the way ... Minolta Autocord (export).

I think we will stop now (unless I find a Rollei for a good price).


----------

